# Winchester 1897



## pat5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have this model 97, last date on the barrel is oct 16 1900. Shoots well but it seems like there's excessive side to side play between the barrel and receiver. Anyone have any idea how to fix that?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You might take it to a smith who may be able to shim it up.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If this is a takedown model, you will note that the barrel is held to the receiver by interrupted threads. The barrel has two 90* sectors with threads that correspond to a similar arrangement in the receiver. Thus, turning the barrel - magazine assembly 90* will allow it to be pulled free from the receiver.

As this joint wore in use, there is a bushing that was incorporated into the design to take up looseness on the receiver. This bushing could be rotated by loosening a screw that held down a saw-toothed part that engaged similar teeth on the rim of the sleeve. By this means, the bushing could be turned a notch at a time to tighten up the joint between the barrel and receiver.

97's can be worn to be at the end of this adjustment and cannot have any more wear accommodated in the threads. If your '97 is at the end of the adjustment range you can either find a larger adjusting sleeve at Brownells I believe.


----------



## pat5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I'll check that out.


----------

